
Upgrade fading offices or convert them to residential in the age of Covid / WFH? - finphil
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/business/industry-news/property-report/article-future-proofing-upgrade-fading-offices-or-convert-them-to-residential/
======
lifeisstillgood
I struggle to see how we cannot convert to mixed use - even before covid I
would look in wonder at giant towers being thrown up in the City of London and
think who on earth will be using then in ten years time?

We have always accepted it but most city "centres" are hugely discriminated
towards adults of working age - just walk around and count the ratio of kids
and mothers.

I remember a photo innLondon zoo of the first exhibit of some gorilla in the
early 1900s - it was a sea of men wearing hats. We have reduced the list of
people not "allowed out" and let women and children out a bit but we have
still got a long way to go to have "walkable communities".

We need better balance -

